# Mr. Hardwick's: Treats - Jellybean Crush (competition)



## method1 (1/11/17)

*Mr. Hardwick's: Treats *
Introducing Jellybean Crush!
Jellybean infused crushed ice slushy.

Also a competition!
to enter:
1. Like the Mr. Hardwick's facebook Page
2. Share the video above or from our page on FB or other social media.
3. Post a comment in this thread
4. Tag a friend!
5. Each step will give you an additional entry.

Prize: Full line of Mr. Hardwick's flavours.​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## TheV (1/11/17)

Ohh, another one added to the list of juices that I still need to try

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (1/11/17)

do we need to do the FB part? some of us choose other social media?

Like twitter (this being the link to my tweet sharing the video)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (1/11/17)

craigb said:


> do we need to do the FB part? some of us choose other social media?
> 
> Like twitter (this being the link to my tweet sharing the video)



Each step is optional

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (1/11/17)

1. Liked
2. Shared
3. Commented
4. @BioHAZarD
5. Yay!

Thanks for the awesome competition @method1 
Good luck to everyone!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (1/11/17)

method1 said:


> Each step is optional


yay!!! 

anything to get my hands on Mr Hardwick's yummy juices oops:)

(this is step 3 for those with ADH - oooh look, a dancing elephant)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb (1/11/17)

paging @Neuk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/11/17)

1. Not on social media
2. Not on social media
3. I think I have punted @method1 's juices quite a lot  suffice to say my ADV is from his line. You all know what that is. Definitely one of the best juice lines that I have had the pleasure of testing. I can only imagine that jellybean is going to kick ass. 
4. @Cor
5. Need more steps. 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aasif cape vape (1/11/17)

1. Not on Facebook 
2. Shared on Twitter 
3. I've tried most of Mr. Hardwicks juices, one of the very first juices I vaped a couple of years back was DDD and I absolutely loved it! Can't wait to try this Jellybean Crush, sounds delish! 
4. @Amir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (1/11/17)

Hi @method1 I'm going to mention this competition in the ecigssa competition thread
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-participation-and-notification-thread.t42885/

You haven't stated a closing date for entries?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (1/11/17)

Step 1 - Done
Step 2 - Done from FB
Step 3 - I'd love to win a full line of flavours, because Mr Hardwick's is full of flavour!
Step 4 - Tagging @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (1/11/17)

Step 1 - Not on Facebook
Step 2 - Not on any social media platforms except this one.
Step 3 - I dont have this juice line in my collection yet. Would love to have the full line in my collection
Step 4- Tagging @hands

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (1/11/17)

Ooooh this will be a great win! Brilliant competition guys, good luck to all!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (1/11/17)

@Nadim_Paruk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (1/11/17)

@method1 I diy 99% of my juice so this full range would give me inspiration to step up my game

Paging @Chukin'Vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> 1. Not on social media
> 2. Not on social media
> 3. I think I have punted @method1 's juices quite a lot  suffice to say my ADV is from his line. You all know what that is. Definitely one of the best juice lines that I have had the pleasure of testing. I can only imagine that jellybean is going to kick ass.
> 4. @Cor
> ...



For the record @BioHAZarD , when i was on Vape Cartel's site recently and i saw the Calamity Jane juice, i bought it because of yout previous prodding 

Nice comp @method1 
Good to see

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (2/11/17)

1. Liked
2. Shared
3. Commented
4. @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RobMcMaster (2/11/17)

@Ringtail Vapes 
Stoked to try these liquids

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/11/17)

Silver said:


> For the record @BioHAZarD , when i was on Vape Cartel's site recently and i saw the Calamity Jane juice, i bought it because of yout previous prodding
> 
> Nice comp @method1
> Good to see


Always happy to help  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/11/17)

All done...

Tagging @RichJB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (2/11/17)

1. Like the Mr. Hardwick's facebook Page - Liked
2. Share the video above or from our page on FB or other social media. - Clients don't know I vape so cant
3. Post a comment in this thread - recieved my Miami Ice from Juicy joes yesterday. DAMN its my new ADV
4. Tag a friend! Hey @Viper_SA how you buddy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice (2/11/17)

1. liked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (2/11/17)

2. shared

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (2/11/17)

3. Hardwick's for the win!

Boom, roasted

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The_Ice (2/11/17)

4. @thumptrump

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (2/11/17)

5. completed all steps, unlocking the secret bonus entry

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (2/11/17)

1. Liked
2. Done
3. Done
4. @Greyz

Sent from my SM-N950FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Seemo.wm (2/11/17)

Yet another scrumptious juice to look foreward to
@Cor 
@87hunter

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (3/11/17)

​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Strontium (4/11/17)

1 done
2 done
3 love your creations, eager to try this
4. @Scooby6

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45 (4/11/17)

Jus saying I was lucky enough to c my friend @method1 and get some of his jellybean to try and it is one of the best juices I’ve tastes. Brilliant brilliant mix! This line is the best line of juices around

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (4/11/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Jus saying I was lucky enough to c my friend @method1 and get some of his jellybean to try and it is one of the best juices I’ve tastes. Brilliant brilliant mix! This line is the best line of juices around


No fair. I also want some. 
Can't wait to try it. 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DirtyD (5/11/17)

method1 said:


> *Mr. Hardwick's: Treats *
> Introducing Jellybean Crush!
> Jellybean infused crushed ice slushy.
> 
> ...




1. Done
2. Done - Twitter
3. This is the comment - Can't wait to try Jellybean Crush - I love icey vapes 
4. @Jp1905 kom kom, tyd om te wen.
5.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jprossouw (5/11/17)

Page is liked, video is shared, comment is made and friend is tagged @Gert_Koen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hyphen (6/11/17)

This would be an awesome win 
tagging another Mr. for the tagging entry : @MrPresident

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (10/11/17)

Just a heads up for the Cape Town guys, @capetocuba nabbed a limited amount of Jellybean Crush for Vape Cartel Cape Town, get some while you can

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (10/11/17)

Love me some jellybeans!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (10/11/17)

@Greyz enter pls

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/11/17)

Thanx for the opportunity 
Tagging @mynhardtjp

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/11/17)

Did I win yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tanja (12/11/17)

1. Liked
2. Shared
3. That Jellybean crush sounds absolutely amazing!!
4. @Max

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (13/11/17)

1. Liked!
2. Shared!
3. Like the branding, and if it's from Hardwick's then you know it's going to be good!
4. @Friep 
5. Additional Entry Activated!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (13/11/17)

1. Liked
2. Shared
3. Mr. Hardwick's juice is really tasty. Thanks for the competition.
4. @Cor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (13/11/17)

@method1 How much longer are you going to keep us all in suspense?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DanTheMan (13/11/17)

Im in,
I love jelly beans but sugar is bad for you right?
Inhaling jelly beans?? Next level !!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## method1 (13/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @method1 How much longer are you going to keep us all in suspense?



The draw will be this friday

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rebel (14/11/17)

1. Do not have facebook

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rebel (14/11/17)

2. I am not on any social media

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rebel (14/11/17)

3. Hardwick's makes premium juices, my favorite is bombshell

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rebel (14/11/17)

4. @Idiot

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rebel (14/11/17)

5.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DracesBane (14/11/17)

Aww Yass, Miami Ice was the first I ever tried from Mr Hardwick's and loved it. 

1.Done
2.Done
3. This is It
4. @efdsantos99 
5. Extra Credit: Sully the skull says hi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shooterbuddy (14/11/17)

1) Done
2) Done on FB
3) Thanks for another awesome comp
4) @boxerulez

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (17/11/17)

Thanks for participating!
Winners were posted on Facebook, but for those who don't use social media and because ecigssa has such an awesome community we decided to extend the amount of prizes in the giveaway to a bonus eciggsa-only random draw:

Congrats to: 
@Aasif cape vape 
@antonherbst 

Please PM me with your details 

Have a great weekend all!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Friep (17/11/17)

Congratulations @antonherbst and @Aasif cape vape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tanja (17/11/17)

Woohoooooooo! Congrats guys! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aasif cape vape (17/11/17)

Oooh yessssss!!!! Thank you so much!!!! @method1 for some reason I had a funny feeling that I might just win this one! And boom!  I picked up a bottle of your Jellybean crush last night @ Vape Cartel CT and I'm loving it! 
Congrats @antonherbst 
Once again thanks alot guys! 
Pm incoming @method1

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (17/11/17)

method1 said:


> Thanks for participating!
> Winners were posted on Facebook, but for those who don't use social media and because ecigssa has such an awesome community we decided to extend the amount of prizes in the giveaway to a bonus eciggsa-only random draw:
> 
> Congrats to:
> ...



Oh wow this is amazing. Thanks to all the participants. And a fellow congratulations to @Aasif cape vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/11/17)

method1 said:


> Thanks for participating!
> Winners were posted on Facebook, but for those who don't use social media and because ecigssa has such an awesome community we decided to extend the amount of prizes in the giveaway to a bonus eciggsa-only random draw:
> 
> Congrats to:
> ...


Congratulations guys. Njoy the juice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (20/11/17)

Way to go @Aasif cape vape and @antonherbst !!!

And thanks for the special prizes for the forum @method1 !!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Aasif cape vape (23/11/17)

Recieved my prize yesterday, thanks alot @method1!!!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (23/11/17)

Aasif cape vape said:


> Recieved my prize yesterday, thanks alot @method1!!!!



All of them are amazing juices. The peach pie is a winner. I love it. Waiting for your first impressions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (23/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> All of them are amazing juices. The peach pie is a winner. I love it. Waiting for your first impressions.



I’ve tried them all before so it’s not my first impressions haha but yeah they are all really tasty, My favourite is Miami Ice. To me the peach pie is very sweet so I’d drip it occasionally really good juice nonetheless.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

